# The new fundamental law of nature



## Timeshifter (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, what do you know, Newton, Einstein, and all that proven, understood 'science theory' and all allong another pesky force of nature no one really took much notice of...

They introduce The Muon....



> Whenever there’s big news in the world of physics, most of us react with a curious mix of nerdy excitement and utter bewilderment at the weird, head-spinning details. That’s exactly what happened yesterday. Researchers at Fermilab near Chicago announced the results of an experiment suggesting a brand new force of nature could be at work in their findings



Suggestion, could be... arh don't you love science....



> An international team of physicists were studying the behaviour of short-lived subatomic particles called muons. They sent them hurtling around a particle accelerator and watched closely what happened when a magnetic field was applied. The short explanation is that they didn’t do what they were supposed to do.
> 
> 
> The Standard Model of particle physics, the best blueprint we have for understanding the building blocks of reality, predicts the muons should have ‘wobbled’ in a certain way when in fact they wobbled in a different way. This confirmed another decade-old finding and got physicists everywhere – but particularly on Twitter – extremely excited.
> ...


.

Love this

*"Because if it’s not in the Standard Model, then it implies something brand new in our understanding of the Universe"*

We understand nothing, do we? This can, and will go on forever...

Source


----------



## TatarKhan (Apr 8, 2021)

Of course we don't understand anything.
The definition of physics is that it is a "model of nature" = a simplification of a certain process.
To put it short: Scientist saw Event XYZ (for example gravity), wrote it down, tried to find a underlying mechanism through human invention (math) and formulated a thesis.
Based on these types of thesis a groundwork for further observations / extensions was laid.
The problem with mainstream physics is that scientists today follow ABC lines.

Thesis A is the foundation of Thesis B which itself is the foundation of Thesis C.
If you want a PhD in Physics you simply take one model and apply it to one of the foundations.
That's why quantum physics is in a standstill because these "thesis foundations" developed into unflexible megastructures.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 8, 2021)

Thats some funny language they are using there, like.




​Bluffer, definition.

*1. *To engage in a false display of confidence or aggression in order to deceive or intimidate someone.

*2. *To make a display of aggression, as by charging or baring the teeth, as a means of intimidating another animal.

*3. *To try to mislead opponents in a card game by heavy betting on a poor hand or by little or no betting on a good one.

https://www.thefreedictionary.com/bluffer#:~:text=Noun,something that is not true
I like this one,

A person who has nature to put own face picture often in the post or quote poster is one or many of these viz Self-seeker, Boot-licker, Publicity-Seeker, *Bluffer*-Preacher, Bigger-liar, Betrayer-character, Utter-Duffer. It is always better to not trust their nice words and be wary of her/his every action even if s/he be any famous actor, author, business owner, spiritual master ,motivational speaker, anyone ordinary or popular.

https://www.definitions.net/definition/bluffer
Why use language like this when you have found something so "allegedly" important.

I am surprised they did not get Crying Box(Brian Cox (physicist) - Wikipedia) to roll out this dead horse.

Could have called it a

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D_Ream


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 10, 2021)

the only problem I see is people equating the word science with truth.....


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh Geez    if  Bullshit wasn't a flavor I mean *flavour* before it surely is now  


> *Why is it called the flavour force?
> Flavour *is the name we give to the difference between electrons and muons. The Standard Model comes in three ‘generations’ –The flavour there’s an electron, a muon and a tau, which is even heavier than a muon.r is the difference between them, *so the reason it’s called the flavour force is that this effect is clearly affecting the electron differently to the muon. It depends on the flavour. < *oh I see , uh no  no I don't
> 
> There was a fuss just a couple of weeks ago from CERN and the LHC, which was also hinting that there was some difference between electrons and muons. That was a completely different measurement, nothing to do with magnetic moment, but the decay of a rare particle containing a bottom quark. What was interesting was again, the Standard Model said that electrons and muons should behave the same, and in this case they didn’t.
> ...


   Im dying  ?  ?


----------



## tobyahnah (Apr 10, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> Well, what do you know, Newton, Einstein, and all that proven, understood 'science theory' and all allong another pesky force of nature no one really took much notice of...
> 
> They introduce The Muon....
> 
> ...


Or, the change in our magnetosphere, ongoing in concert with the Super Grand Solar Minimum now in play, changed the Muon behavior relatively!


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 10, 2021)

Since I discovered that they have not been able to prove that the Earth is moving (Airy's Disappointment) and that for that reason they created the Theory of Relativity, nothing in this world amazes me in relation to "science".


----------



## tobyahnah (Apr 10, 2021)

I like the Portugese:
Desde que descobri que não conseguiram provar que a Terra está se movendo (Decepção de Airy) e que por isso criaram a Teoria da Relatividade, nada neste mundo me espanta em relação à "ciência".


> Translated:
> Since I discovered that they have not been able to prove that the Earth is moving (Airy's Disappointment) and that this is why they created the Theory of Relativity, nothing in this world amazes me in relation to "science".


----------



## Fexus (Aug 23, 2021)

You just gotta love how they call magnetism and gravity "fundamental forces of nature". This is clever design to make people take these phenomena for granted and not look into them further. I had a (surprisingly civil) discussion on exactly this topic 2 days ago when I commented under a "Feynman explains magnetism" youtube video. I would like to show you the discussion to demonstrate how deeply rooted this false non-understanding of magnetism is:



> Me: This man could have just said "I don't know" but instead said "YOU'RE too stupid to understand it".





> Response: No, there's literally no deeper explanation (unless you want to delve into quantum field theory). The answer to the question is essentially this: magnets attract/repel each other, and that is just a fact of the universe.  When Feynman points out, for example, that your hand doesn't go through a chair, yet you don't question it, the point is that you've taken that fact for granted, but you haven't taken the fact that magnets attract/repel each other for granted; you assume it's a phenomenon that emerges due to some other underlying fact/phenomenon, but that is not the case. In fact, the reason your hand doesn't go through a chair is because magnets repel, and the fact the magnets repel is something that you just have to take for granted.





> Me: I find that assumption a bit ignorant. I know my initial comment was ignorant too and I'd like to apologize for that, but I don't trust people (scientists above all else!) who say that you just have to take things for granted. The interviewer asked a question and Feynman, who is a supposed expert at these things can't even explain it in a simplified manner and instead just wants people to remain ignorant to it. I don't respect that.





> Response: it's not about ignorance — you have to take things for granted whilst science has not yet figured out whether there's anything deeper. For example, before we discovered that atoms are actually made up of subatomic particles, if you asked a scientist, "what are atoms made of?", they would've said, "what do you mean? They're not made of anything, 'atom' literally means 'that which cannot be divided'!"   The situation is similar with magnetism. If you had asked the likes of Faraday what causes magnetism, he likely would've said, "it's just a fact of the universe that moving charges create magnetic fields. So far as we know, there's nothing deeper than that."  Feynman here essentially says the same thing ("What's the feeling between the two magnets?" — "The magnets repel each other. I can't explain it in terms of anything else."), but with the addendum of why he can't explain it in terms of anything else: that when you ask such a question, you have to take some things axiomatically, else it's just turtles all the way down, and you can't ever discover all of the infinite amount of turtles; or you end up performing circular reasoning ("If I do try to explain electromagnetism in terms of something else, that something else will end up having to be explained in terms of electromagnetism itself.").



The discussion went on a little longer but these are the important bits.
It's amazing how the standard model has created a loop that just "explains" magnetism with more magnetism. It is the ultimate and most vicious circle that I have witnessed yet. People do actually end up taking it for granted and leave it to the "top scientists" to just come up with more quantum voodoo to justify it with mathematics. It's grotesque and disturbing. Giving people this understanding that you can only make amazing discoveries with a 10 million dollar expensive particle retardor is the ultimate step towards monopolizing "science" and knowledge.

*"Because if it’s not in the Standard Model, then it implies something brand new in our understanding of the Universe"*

This quote makes me want to both laugh and cry. A model of the universe is supposed to be something that can be boiled down to a basic concept that every phenomenon can be explained with. Like a window that everything needs to be able to pass through. It is NOT supposed to be a lego castle that you just continue building with new pieces that you find. That's sadly what the Standard Model is. If it doesn't fit into the standard model, then tear that standard model down and rethink!


----------

